# Cheque protestado



## Moixe

Para um *cheque protestado* (Sem fundos, ou por forma, ou qualquer outra razão)  De diz do mesmo jeito em espanhol e português???


----------



## Vanda

Em espanhol, não sei como dizer. Vou deixar a explicação para que, aqueles que não sabem o que é um cheque protestado, possam dar uma ajuda.

O cheque é protestado quando não tem fundos(não tem dinheiro na conta da pessoa que emitiu/deu o cheque) e a pessoa prejudicada toma a atitude descrita abaixo: Para protestar um cheque


> com o *cheque* em mãos, já carimbado pelo banco, e com o endereço do devedor, vá ao cartório da praça de pagamento do *cheque* (agência do correntista) ou o do domicílio do devedor, onde receberá as orientações necessárias.


----------



## Tomby

Em Espanha diria que não existe "_cheque protestado_" mas sim "_cheque sin fondos_". 
Por outra parte existe a "_letra protestada_", quer dizer que se no dia do vencimento não há suficiente dinheiro na conta, a letra vai para o cartório do tabelião, o que acrescenta as despesas da letra (capital a dever mais despesas). 
O cheque sem fundos é devolvido ao possuidor sem mais trâmites. Seja como for, os possuidores de um cheque sem fundos e os emissores de uma letra "_protestada_" [_que ha ido al protesto_] sempre podem demandar judicialmente aos devedores, mas em Espanha a justiça trabalha muito devagar. 
Nesta altura assinam-se pouquíssimas letras e ninguém aceita cheques nas lojas. É normal ver cartazes que dizem "¡NO SE ACEPTAN CHEQUES!".
O cartão de crédito está na moda.
TT.


----------



## Alexa_2k

Na Argentina se fala "cheque rechazado" (rechazado = "rejeitado", quer dizer que o banco não aceita pagar pelo valor do cheque por causa de não ter fundos ou ter erros na sua confecção)


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal também não se diz _'cheque protestado'_ mas sim _'cheque sem cobertura' _ou_ 'cheque sem provisão'._


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Em Portugal também não se diz _'cheque protestado'_ mas sim _'cheque sem cobertura' _ou_ 'cheque sem provisão'._


Há uma diferença entre "cheque sem fundos" e "cheque protestado". O primeiro, é igual ao espanhol "_cheque sin fondos_" ou ao português _'cheque sem provisão'._

Mas após essa etapa, o recebedor do cheque pode protestar o cheque, sem outro suporte legal que não seja o próprio cheque (que, para todos os efeitos legais, é um título) com a chancela de "sem fundos" do banco.


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Há uma diferença entre "cheque sem fundos" e "cheque protestado". O primeiro, é igual ao espanhol "_cheque sin fondos_" ou ao português _'cheque sem provisão'._
> 
> Mas após essa etapa, o recebedor do cheque pode protestar o cheque, sem outro suporte legal que não seja o próprio cheque (que, para todos os efeitos legais, é um título) com a chancela de "sem fundos" do banco.


 
De acordo, mas sucede que em Portugal, tal como em Espanha, o cheque sem provisão não necessita de ser protestado. A simples declaração aposta pelo banco no verso do cheque de que não tem provisão basta para conferir ao seu beneficiário direito à acção penal (a emissão de cheque sem cobertura é crime) ou à acção cível. Resulta daí que o que há de mais próximo do vosso _'cheque protestado_' em Espanha é o '_cheque sin fondos_' e em Portugal o _'cheque sem provisão',_ popularmente dito _'cheque careca'_. Mas fez bem em chamar a atenção, porque, na realidade, seria mais correcto dizer que não há equivalência exacta, pelo menos nestes dois países, o que suscita, evidentemente, um problema de tradução.


----------



## vf2000

Há outros motivos para protestar um cheque além da falta de fundos. 
O banco pode se recusar a pagar por algum erro no preenchimento, por um bloqueio da justiça (embora haja fundos), por uma conta já ter sido encerrada, por haver passado o prazo para o saque e outros muitos motivos mais. Vejam aqui 
Em alguns casos a pessoa que recebeu tem direito a sacar o valor e poderá protestar.

Conclusão, um cheque protestado não é o mesmo que um cheque sem fundos, ou seja, é um pouco mais difícil encontrar uma equivalência em outro idioma.

AXÉ


----------



## WhoSoyEu

vf2000 said:


> Há outros motivos para protestar um cheque além da falta de fundos.
> O banco pode se recusar a pagar por algum erro no preenchimento, por um bloqueio da justiça (embora haja fundos), por uma conta já ter sido encerrada, por haver passado o prazo para o saque e outros muitos motivos mais. Vejam aqui
> Em alguns casos a pessoa que recebeu tem direito a sacar o valor e poderá protestar.
> 
> Conclusão, um cheque protestado não é o mesmo que um cheque sem fundos, ou seja, é um pouco mais difícil encontrar uma equivalência em outro idioma.
> 
> AXÉ


*VF2000*:
Tem razão, existem outros motivos para protestar um cheque. Como a principal razão é a falta de fundos, acabamos confundindo uma coisa com outra.

*Carfer*:
Eu estava me referindo à situação brasileira, mas você tem razão, um cheque sem fundos não necessariamente é protestado. O recebedor tem a opção de tentar negociar amigavelmente o recebimento do valor do cheque.

E, como curiosidade, temos alguns apelidos interessantes para os cheques sem fundo: "borrachão" (bate no banco e volta); "voador" (está sempre voando de uma pessoa a outra e nunca aterrisa no Banco); "cheque-caubói" (se não sacar rápido, dança); "cheque-boi" (quando o caixa do banco recebe e fala _huuummmmmmm_); "cheque-procissão" (dá uma volta na praça e volta); "bom filho" (à casa torna); "cheque bumerangue" (retorna a quem o lançou); "cheque-peixe" (chega ao banco e ... nada); "cheque-boemia" (aqui me tens de regresso).


----------



## Mangato

Na Espanha, que eu saiba os cheques sem fundos não se protestam. Estam contemplados como delitos de estafa, e cumpre denuncia-los no julgado no prazo de 15 dias. O que acontece é que então dificilmente vai cobrar. 
O que sim se protesta é o pagaré. Semelhante ao cheque com compromiso de pago a uma data prefixada.
O protesto é o levantamento de uma ata notarial pelo fato, necessária para proceder legalmente contra o moroso.


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Na Espanha, que eu saiba os cheques sem fundos não se protestam. Estam contemplados como delitos de estafa, e cumpre denuncia-los no julgado no prazo de 15 dias. O que acontece é que então dificilmente vai cobrar.
> O que sim se protesta é o pagaré. Semelhante ao cheque com compromiso de pago a uma data prefixada.
> O protesto é o levantamento de uma ata notarial pelo fato, necesária para proceder legalmente contra o moroso.


 
Esta intervenção do Mangato chamou-me a atenção para a forma dúbia como se referi ao protesto de cheques em Portugal. Quando dizia que não era necessário o protesto, o que deveria ter dito é que não existe. Para que fique claro, cá os cheques não se protestam, tal como em Espanha. O beneficiário do cheque ou age criminalmente contra o sacador (na condição de o cheque ter sido apresentado a pagamento na Câmara de Compensação nos oito dias posteriores à emissão) ou resta-lhe a acção cível.
No que directamente nos interessa, porém, entendo que terá de se dar uma explicação ao traduzir para Espanha ou outros países onde não haja protesto de cheques. Até mesmo num texto destinado a Portugal, onde o problema da tradução não se põe, essa explicação seria útil.


----------



## Billie Ro

¿Y, en Brasil, dónde reside la diferencia entre un "título protestado" y un "cheque sem fundo"? ¿No son la misma cosa? Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Vanda

São diferentes: o cheque é um cheque , e um título é um tipo de fatura.


----------



## Billie Ro

¿"Factura reclamada"? ¿"Factura sin cobrar"?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Un "título" es un "pagaré". En Brasil un cheque tiene la misma provisión legal de un pagaré.


----------

